# RIP Billy Mays



## TxBuilder (Jun 28, 2009)

Everyone read that Billy Mays died? I liked his show Pitchmen.


----------



## dakuda (Jun 28, 2009)

I never saw the show.  I didn't even kow who he was until I saw an OxyClean commercial. 

The video of him going through the McDonald's drive through was amusing though.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 29, 2009)

What a week.  Ed McMahon, Farah Fawcet, Michael Jackson & Billy Maze.  I thought death only came in 3's.  RIP to all 4 of them.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 29, 2009)

*But wait, there's more! Just pay shipping and handling!*


----------



## Redwood (Jun 30, 2009)

Somewhere I saw an article that implied Jacko did a suicide because his disease had ruined his lungs and he no longer could sing...

With the FCC looking at making commercials quieter maybe Billy Mays days were numbered too...

A tasteless joke I know but his commercials were pretty tasteless too...


----------



## majakdragon (Jul 1, 2009)

He was a great pitchman. Too bad he pushed some products that that also had high hidden costs such as the Awesome Auger. $19.95 but almost $60 by the time you paid separate shipping and handling for the "freebies". This, and the drill you got was corded, unless you upgraded to the battery model. He was one of the best at what he did, he just worked for some unsavory companies. Add Fred Tavelena to the list of deaths. He was one of the best impersonators ever. Worked Vegas and TV for many years.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 1, 2009)

Fred was the "impersonator" 
He did a great job at makin folks laugh.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 2, 2009)

And now Karl Malden, dead at 97yrs. young?  Wow!


----------



## NogaroS4 (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't forget David Caradine!!


----------



## homefish (Jul 3, 2009)

Ton of celebrities dying lately...


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2013)

It seems like just yesterday. I still see his partner all the time.


----------



## xroodx (Dec 15, 2013)

It's very sad. I very liked him.


----------

